

Beyond Facebook: The Rise Of Interest-Based Social Networks - AlexBucataru
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/18/beyond-facebook-the-rise-of-interest-based-social-networks/

======
scorpion032
This "interest-based community" is exactly what
[StackExchange](<http://stackexchange.com/sites>) sites are, although the post
doesn't even talk about them.

~~~
AlexBucataru
You are right. The concept is not new, but it seems to have reached a point
where more and more people "get it" and are starting to apply it to many
aspects of our lives.

